
Day 01 — The State of Perl 6 in 2013 - lelf
http://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2013/12/01/day-01-the-state-of-perl-6-in-2013/
======
rcthompson
> 2013 will be remembered as the year that brought proper concurrency support.

> But I'm getting ahead of myself.

Haha, good one.

